# Porcupine Style Meatballs served over Egg Noodles!



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Ingredients:
Egg noodles
Box of beef Rice A Roni
2 1/2 cups of water
2 tbsp of butter 
1 egg
1 lb of ground beef

Instructions

Boil 2 1/2 cups of water along with 2 tbsp butter and seasoning packet from the rice a Roni box. At the same time get another pot of water boiling for the egg noodles. Beat egg in mixing bowl then mix in the ground beef and the rice from the rice a Roni box. Nead until rice is well mixed into the meat and egg. Form into meatballs. Brown in a large skillet with a splash of olive oil. Flip meatballs with tongs. Once all sides are browned pour the sauce onto the meatballs. Reduce heat simmer for 20 - 30 minutes or until meat is cooked thru. While meat is cooking drop egg noodles to other pot. Strain noodles put on serving platter. Pour sauce and meatballs over noodles. Serve immediately!


----------

